# Any stables near Munich, Germany?



## susanneb (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi! 
Can anyone help me with naming good stables close to Munich in Germany? I might stay a month or so there in the summer to learn the language better, and would like to work in a stable nearby. I am mostly interested in dressage, and I have education within Horse and Farrier, although my degree is not completed yet (need two years practice). But pretty much any stable is fine. Could be interested in 'working for living', but if not I have accommodation available. 

Also, if anyone have any recommendations for stables other places in Germany or Austria where I can 'work for my living' I am very interested!

Any recommendations? Maybe somone have some contacts? Thanks in advance!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi, I have a friend in Munich and his girlfriend rides, will ask what yard she's at. 

Have you tried Yardandgroom.com? They advertise for things like that, although you're more likely to find English riding as opposed to Western.

Also, if it's only for a month I think riding would be a better option, as most people want long term over a month worker.

I can recommend a few in an area 30 mins from Dusseldorf, mainly because my trainer has my old horse  But that would be riding only.

It entirely depends on what style you're looking for, and what level you're at.

Advertise on Y&G though, and have a look...


----------

